# Stolen Property



## Kalomo (Oct 1, 2011)

We have just had 18 deep cycle solar batteries and a Honda genset stolen fro our cortijo outside Guaja Alto, Los Guajares, Grenada. The batteries are large, yellow in colour with no other identifying marks. The genset is a 3.5kva silenced unit originating in France. Any information leading to recovery of these items will be very much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kalomo said:


> We have just had 18 deep cycle solar batteries and a Honda genset stolen fro our cortijo outside Guaja Alto, Los Guajares, Grenada. The batteries are large, yellow in colour with no other identifying marks. The genset is a 3.5kva silenced unit originating in France. Any information leading to recovery of these items will be very much appreciated.


Hi

I guess you have reported the theft to the police?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Kalomo said:


> We have just had 18 deep cycle solar batteries and a Honda genset stolen fro our cortijo outside Guaja Alto, Los Guajares, Grenada. The batteries are large, yellow in colour with no other identifying marks. The genset is a 3.5kva silenced unit originating in France. Any information leading to recovery of these items will be very much appreciated.


It's a shame it's something like this that has lead you to post for the first time on this forum really isn't it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> It's a shame it's something like this that has lead you to post for the first time on this forum really isn't it.



Its interesting what spurs people to use the forum isnt it. But mostly people want help and I guess here we are!!! 

Welcome to the forum anyway Kalomo, I'm sorry that this has happened, were you insured???????????

jo xxx


----------



## chuzupop (Apr 1, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess you have reported the theft to the police?


Yes. They also took two stihl's two chain saws a rotvator and varuious tools.


----------



## chuzupop (Apr 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its interesting what spurs people to use the forum isnt it. But mostly people want help and I guess here we are!!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum anyway Kalomo, I'm sorry that this has happened, were you insured???????????
> 
> jo xxx


My wife uses the Forum, no no insurance we were waiting for the renewal slip form the brokers that was late and we were in the process of sorting out. Never been caught out like this before. A hard lesson.:boxing:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chuzupop said:


> My wife uses the Forum, no no insurance we were waiting for the renewal slip form the brokers that was late and we were in the process of sorting out. Never been caught out like this before. A hard lesson.:boxing:


so you're Kalomo's wife???


or is chuzupop yours?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chuzupop said:


> My wife uses the Forum, no no insurance we were waiting for the renewal slip form the brokers that was late and we were in the process of sorting out. Never been caught out like this before. A hard lesson.:boxing:



How annoying - a lesson to all of us who tend to "sit on things". I hope someone on here can help - its a slim chance but you never know????

Jo xxx


----------

